# Whats Happening



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its like a desert out there at the moment,i dont know whether russian watches are coming into vogue or people have just realised how good they are, but i just cant find the bargains that i normally manageto do at least once a week, im having a drought and i think its giving me withdrawl symptoms from opening packages from our russian friends. right rant over :wallbash: :wallbash: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, there was a certain awareness from Eastern sellers that they could sell them at a higher price. But there's still lots of bargains to be had, I think...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You have bought them all.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Still plenty of bargains out there, especially on ebay. Vostoks are pretty popular at the moment but try and be a bit more canny when searching. "Vostock", "Boctok" and plain "russian" are all good search terms to use. I've found plenty of "paketas" and even got a bargain Poljot chrono advertised as a "NOAET"


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just got a bargain just a shame its not for me


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a bargain for you... item 230956080161 :russian:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

That's pretty impressive lume for a 45 year old "100% original" Vostok Amphibia! :huh:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Ouch!



Kutusov said:


> Here's a bargain for you... item 230956080161 :russian:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> That's pretty impressive lume for a 45 year old "100% original" Vostok Amphibia! :huh:


Radium is always impressive! But it sure looks like it has been painted by hand 

Seriously now, here's an interesting one, I have never seen this dial before: 160998422238


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Here's a bargain for you... item 230956080161 :russian:


Unrelated, I know... But I've never understood why you'd use a QR code (designed to quickly connect you to a website when you're not online) on a website. Although I enjoy the mind's image of someone (itching to buy an over-priced, dodgy Russian watch) waving their smartphone at their iPad...


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

i dont think there selling for that much, what kills it, for me anyway is the price of postage. its a killer,

and were probably outbidding each other too :L!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Unrelated, I know... But I've never understood why you'd use a QR code (designed to quickly connect you to a website when you're not online) on a website. Although I enjoy the mind's image of someone (itching to buy an over-priced, dodgy Russian watch) waving their smartphone at their iPad...


Have you tried the QR code? Maybe it goes to some off ebay guns store where you can order an AK74, a T-90 tank of a pound of weapons grade plutonium :tank:

Uhm.... let me try it...

Aahh!.... leads to their non-ebay store!... Who would have guessed..


----------

